# Gnome theme Orta hohe CPU Last

## mephist0

ich hab letzt dieses saugeile gnome theme entdeckt: Orta

Bei mir ist die performance mit der xcomposite extension aber sehr mies! (ohne auch)

Besonders im Gnome-terminal mit Transparenz geht die CPU Last bis auf 50% hoch?

Sind das die nvidiatreiber?

Ihr könnts ja mal testen wie es bei euch ist.

Ich will kein andres theme verwenden, weil des einfach geil aussieht  :Smile: 

Intel i7 2600 mit Geforce 590GTX

xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

----------

